# Australian Masters



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all well Tigers at it again he is tied for the lead at 6 under in this weeks Australian masters at Kingston Heath in Melbourne. The 14-times major winner bagged seven birdies and thrilled fans with some stunning approach shots on the way to a six-under 66 and a share of the lead with local Aussie hope James Nitties and South African Branden Grace. Here is a link to the home page JBWere Masters and the leaders broad Scores . Enjoy


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

After the 2nd round Tiger is in the lead at 10 under then tied for 2nd at 7 under are two Aussie Greg Chalmers, James Nitties and Jason Dufner (USA). There was some great watching today. My two fav shots of the day were when James Nitties hit a great full swing flop shot about 6-7 meters from the pin and it just missed the pin he putted in for birdie. The other one was when Tiger tee off a bit wayward and a fee fans had to get out of the way rather quickly it showed that he is human! He did have a great recovery shot though.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Typical Tiger. He hasn't been good off the tee for over a year now. There was one tournament where he hit 90% of the fairways hitting 3 wood and cutting back on his driver effort, maybe to 80%. He maintained his birdie percentage and if I remember correctly, won the event. The commentators see it. The press sees it. The spectators see it. Why can't someone get Tiger to see it? If he kept his ball in the fairway, he might not ever lose.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes he did seem to be playing conservertly but still making great shoots and scoring well. Even with out being aggresive to the course he can score very well and would probably win everything he wanted to.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Having let go of his driver in anger yesterday when it went into the crowd is generally an offense that generates a fine for most players. I wonder if the tour will fine Tiger? He's lucky some guy caught the club and returned it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Having let go of his driver in anger yesterday when it went into the crowd is generally an offense that generates a fine for most players. I wonder if the tour will fine Tiger? He's lucky some guy caught the club and returned it.


I saw that on the highlights, do you think he bought a cell phone for the fan too? You know when the Japanese first pick up the game it was called " Honorable game of Awe ^hit."


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol yes I was watching his round yesterday and that was a dummy spit if i was the guy that caught it I would of done a runner and try to keep his driver god knows tiger couldn't use it yesterday, he was having one of them rounds we all hate but I think he still managed to finish 1 under for the day. I missed the 17th and 18th hole I had to go out.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Woods take outs the Australian Masters win by 2 strokes at 14 under 2nd was Australian Greg Chalmers. Although watch Tiger ands his great contol of the ball my fav player to watch was James Nitties he was up there all weekend he ended up finishing with 9 under and out right 5th his last round wasnt his best with plus 1 for the day but I really liked his attitude on the course and the way he played the course, Even with a bad shot he just seemed to take a minute rethink it and then carry on to the next shot. He didnt put any drivers into the crowd.


----------

